# Wivenhoe Dam Sunday 30th July



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I was heading to Wivenhoe Dam on Sunday the 30th July for another reccie paddle before the camping weekend to suss out a few more hot spots. If any body is interested in joining me, I will be at the Logan Inlet boat ramp at approx 1pm. I have a few more hb lures I want to try out on the monster bass. It would be great to have some company on Sunday, so hopefully see you on Sunday.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John

Waiting on the outcome of a warranty claim on my sounder, and if its sorted out by the weekend I may see you.

Will PM Saturday night and confirm one way or the other


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I will wait for your answer Dodge, looks like great weather this weekend.
I will hit still the water if you decide not to come (because of sounder issues), I am so looking forward to fishing this dam again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

If I get the racks sorted by then I might join you, looking forward to a fish out there.

Cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck guys, I'll be slumming it somewhere around Cardwell or maybe out around hinchinbrook island, geez, I so wish I could join you guys


----------

